# Ayuda con una alarma



## naly (Sep 1, 2006)

Hola a todos, estoy en apuros esta vez porque mi profesor no ha explicado mucho y ya quiere que hagamos una alarma para proteccion de laboratorio, lo malo es que lo quiere que lo hagamos en diseño secuencial, con maquinas de estados, programado en la Gal;

Por favor necesito que me ayuden, un circuito impreso me seria de mucha utilidad, y su secuencia.


gracias a todos


----------



## Moy (Sep 22, 2006)

hOLA NUEVAMENTE NALY MENCIONAS LA REALIZACIÓN DE UNA LARMA PERO EN SÍ QUE PRETENDES QUE REALICE Y QUE DEBE CUIDAR, TAL VEZ TE PUEDA AYUDAR, TE HE MENCIONADO EN OTRO POST QUE HE MANEJADO GAL´S POR LOQ UE SE PUEDE HACER UNA SECUENCIA SIN TANTO PROBLEMA MEDIANTE CONDICONES 

SALUDOS


----------



## naly (Sep 23, 2006)

ahhh Moy muchisimas gracias 


si, lo que pasa es que mi alarma debe hacer varias cosas, entre ellas esta la de detectar temperatura, pero nuestro profesor quiere que hagamos todo digitalmente, (es decir, quiere que usemos la logica secuencial, utilizando puras GALs), y aparte menciona algo que aun no entiendo muy bien:   tenemos que hacer algo de sintesis de voz, mmm como mi profe casi no explica mucho, pues se me hace algo dificil entender eso 


gracias 
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2006)

aunque es realizable me parece que no lo tiene muy claro, desde luego es un proyecto con cierta complejidad y si ademaas debes hacer la pcb se alargara bastante.

Una alarma para proteger que?
La tepmeratura?

supongo que lo de sintesis debe ser un grabador de voz digital del tipo

http://www.winbond-usa.com/products...heets/2560/ISD2560.pdf#search="isd2590 + pdf"

Lo de la temperatura hay dos formas desde una simple NTC y un comparador o algunos de los muchisimos integrados que hay en el mercado como el lm35



http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php?search=search&keyword=alarm&submit=search


----------



## Moy (Sep 23, 2006)

Hola Naly nuevamente, aquí oye comparto la opinión de tiopepe123, se necesita saber bien el principio de funcionamiento de la alarma, supongo que que debe llevar varios sensores entre los acuales exista uno que se active por voz, los Gal no pueden guardar información digital como lo harían otros circuitos ya que su funcionamiento es solo de ecuaciones booleanas y no de otra cosa, desafortunadamente hay profesores que te exigen lo que ellos no dan, pero esos pasa hasta en las mejores familias, checa bien el principio de funcionamiento y podamos hacer algo.

Saludos


----------



## naly (Sep 25, 2006)

Si tienen razon todos 

me pondre a ver los principios basicos de estos sensores que puedo utilizar, 

pero mi pregunta tambien es esta:

como sabemos, un sensor es en si, una entrada analógica, que para que se pueda convertir a digital me imagino que debe pasar por un modulo conversor analógico - digital, y ya despues, la salida digital que se obtenga, será a lo mejor la entrada para la gal, y asi que reaccione mediante ecuaciones logicas que se prenda no se, leds, o haga accionar un speaker o un motor.

estara bien mi razonamiento?

Saludos a todos
:d


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Te comento con un ejemplo de un sensor de temperatura y un poco de imaginacion....

El enunciado seria el siguiente: diseñar un dispositivo que de un nivel logico alto quando la temperatura sea superior a la temperatura de referencia (Vref) y nivel bajo mientras no se supere.


Imagina que haces un divisor de tension con dos resistencias donde una es  NTC y la otra una normal.
Quando sube la temperatura la resistencia conduce mas y por tanto varia la tension (imaginate un potenciometro), por tanto es analogico .

i tomamos la tension en el divisor y la aplicamos a un comparador (circuito operacional ) y en la otra patilla ponermos otra tension de referencia (Vref o tension de alarma), cuando se supere esa tension nos dara 5V pero si es inferior dara 0V. El operacional debe estar alimentado a 5V.

Como ves es facil pasar de analogico a digital.
En este caso como solo nos pide una temperatura de alarma con un simple operacional solucionamos la papeleta.
Si te piden mas puntos pues mas operacionales y si son muchos un ADC


Me he liado en la explicacion del comparador, hay varias configuraciones para montar un comparador con operacionales normales del tipo 741,tl81,tl82,lm358....
Pero existen operacionales especialmente diseñados para este menester como lm311 o lm393. Sim mas rapidos en pasar de 0 a 5V y tienen mayor precision al comparar tensiones.
Pero por ahora no te preocupes con cualqier operacional que tengas a mano te sirve perfectamente.


----------



## naly (Sep 25, 2006)

ahh muchisimas gracias , si me ha servido mucho todas sus opiniones 

gracias de nuevo 


Saludos


----------



## naly (Sep 30, 2006)

Hola de nuevo  


ya me surgieron dudas, como hago las conexiones con estos comparadores de voltajes, ya tengo los datasheets, pero no se como conectarlos


si me pudiesen ayudar por favor   

gracias

Saludos


----------



## Moy (Oct 1, 2006)

Que tal Naly, respondiendo a tu pregunta te anexo el diagrama de un  circuito que yo he empleado para sensar humedad pero que igual se aplica a otros componentes como fotoresistencias o termistores, emplea el LM 393 y lleva un potenciómetro para calibrar el punto deseado, el voltaje de comparación o referencia lo determina el divisor de voltaje compuesto por dos resistencias de 10 k que entregan 2.5 volts al LM 393, cabe señalar que este circuito te netrega una salida de 5 volts digital compatible con el Gal que deseas emplear, por otra parte si deseas que responda a niveles altos o bajos de la variable controlada solo intercambia el potenciómetro por el transductor (termistor). Cualquier duda lo vemos


----------

